# SD Sulzer



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.dieselduck.info/images/catherine/index.html#.V5zkTGX3lSU
Another gem from Martin Leduc of the Catherine Desgagnes ex Gosforth how things used to be in the good old bad old days.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Great post, Hall Russell ships getting fewer and fewer. The last one they built was the St Helena and she has officially been made redundant by an airport.


----------



## Denis Brookes (May 15, 2012)

Brings back memories. Sailed on Canadian Pacific CP Explorer (Beaver Pine) as 2nd eng. SD Sulzer most reliable engine I sailed with.


----------

